# which car audio is the best???



## saty.martin (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I want to know that which car audio system is the best system, because i want to purchase a new audio so suggest me which company's audio system will be the best for me.

Thanks and regards


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you are looking for. Bass, Clarity, SPL. Depends on what type of music you listen to as well. Everyone has an opinion because everyone has not heard everything that is out there. Bose might be good for high levels of midrange, while JL Audio might have the loudest subwoofer.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

A expensive system can sound worse than a budget £300 system if installed correctly.

As Lee said above, what are you aiming for? Rainbow and Focal and Morel are very good for sound quality.


----------

